# Rom Differance Question Between Mes And Fasc.



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm just trying to finger out why since the Mes and the Fasc phone are the same hardware why we need two different ROMs. I know some people are using JT1134s' Alpha ICS rom on the mes so now I am really confused as to why there are two versions of the roms.
Thank you.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

If i recall correctly, and i probably dont lol, i think the differences have to do with some of the code in the MMS area needing to be changed in order for that to work and a couple other things.

I dont have a link but somewhere on Xda I know there is a thread explaining the difference in full and how to change Fascinate Roms to work on the Mezmerize.

Keep on trollin...


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you I'll have to go hunt that thread down.


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

there isnt much difference between the roms on the phones for touchwiz (id assume aosp is similar) its a few lines in the build.prop, apns-conf.xml, mms provisiong, and mms.apk


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

nitsuj17 said:


> there isnt much difference between the roms on the phones for touchwiz (id assume aosp is similar) its a few lines in the build.prop, apns-conf.xml, mms provisiong, and mms.apk


What he said ;-)

Keep on trollin...


----------

